# Chiellini non si smentisce nemmeno in USA, palla fermata con le mani. Video.



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2022)

Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>




Falso fino alla fine, da buon juventino.


----------



## sacchino (7 Agosto 2022)

Ma a ste scemo gli hanno spiegato che negli Usa conta più la sportività del risultato?


----------



## nik10jb (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


Era abituato che in Italia non gli fischiavano questo tipo di interventi! Chiaramente era un movimento naturale del braccio e quindi niente fallo


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>


Niente,e più forte di loro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2022)

che cesso


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma a ste scemo gli hanno spiegato che negli Usa conta più la sportività del risultato?



Il problema non è spiegarglielo ma farglielo capire


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Agosto 2022)

Che imbarazzo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2022)

Comunque era rosso. Graziato anche la


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


ha imparato da Delit


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

Italia pizza mafia e mandolino.

In questo caso, la seconda.


----------



## Baba (7 Agosto 2022)

Rosso netto. A quanto pare è andato a giocare nella juve americana.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Giorgio Chiellini, ufficiale OMRI (Ordine al Merito della Repubblica Itagliana).

Questa è adesso la gente che ci rappresenta nel mondo.

Fanc*lo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Rosso netto. A quanto pare è andato a giocare nella juve americana.



I ladri hanno filiali ovunque.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


Non è abituato alle ammonizioni in campionato


----------



## Giofa (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


Capisco l'odio, ma perché avrebbe negato l'evidenza? Mi sembra l'abbia ammesso subito, credo si stesse lamentando delle lamentele dell'avversario.
Lamentele più che giustificate sia chiaro


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2022)

Cantiamo tutti in coro: Mila e Giorgio, due cuori nella pallavolo


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Agosto 2022)

Come è possibile non dare rosso? L'ha proprio schiacciata palesemente e intenzionalmente, impedendo una chiara occasione da gol


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Agosto 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Era abituato che in Italia non gli fischiavano questo tipo di interventi! Chiaramente era un movimento naturale del braccio e quindi niente fallo


Ha imparato dalla amico derelight


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Chiellini sportivo quello che si è visto nel match di MLS tra Real Salt Lake e Los Angeles FC. L'ex Juve ha fermato una palla con le mani che stava per scavacarlo, oltre alla incredibile gesto il giocatore si è pure messo a negare l'evidenza.


Italiano. E poi si ci chiede perché non siamo ben visti al estero.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2022)

tra lui e quell'altro cesso di insigne, per ora stanno facendo figure di melma pure in MLS.


----------

